
Show HN: Keywordgenerator.io – A tool to generate thousands of longtail keywords - rsbadger
https://keywordgenerator.io/
======
skilled
What's your source for these?

~~~
rsbadger
what do you mean by source?

~~~
notadog
I believe the comment was asking for how you are generating the keywords.

~~~
rsbadger
Ah I see - the tool just creates permutations of keywords entered, foe
example, if you enter 10 keywords in each column, it generates you 10,000 long
tail keyword combinations of the words you enter. (10 * 10 * 10 * 10)

It's ideal for when you want a huge list of all your services, sectors and
areas covered etc in every combination.

